# **LFTS -- Archery Opening Day Edition!!**



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

Good luck!


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

First time using a box blind for archery. Today's weather is perfect for it. Just a steady light rain, but drive through a downpour to get here.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Calling it off this morning. Waiting it out till this afternoon.


----------



## HuronView (Oct 18, 2014)

Sitting this season out because I'm on an overseas assignment to Korea. Here's to 1 Oct 19!

Stay safe and big bucks to you all!


----------



## Chisej (Nov 4, 2010)

Out in North Oakland Co in a box blind. Rain seems steady so we shall see. Good luck to all out there.


----------



## rnc9502 (Mar 26, 2009)

Nice here in montmorency, this afternoon looks sketchy though

Sent from my XT1710-02 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Monroe county good luck everyone

Sent from my SM-G965U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

only heard 2 shots before first light here in Flint

:rimshot: I'll be here all week folks


----------



## monarch slayer (Nov 14, 2015)

Good Luck to all. Steady rain in sanilac county and the wind seems to be picking up for me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Uncle Boopoo (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice Shot 1982 said:


> Top 'o the morning, friends!
> 
> First off, happy 36th birthday to me. Love the opener for two reasons
> 
> Secondly, and most importantly, shoot straight and may your arrows fly true!


Happy Birthday Nice Shot!!!

It’s my birthday as well and I’m 39! I always tell people I was born to hunt!

Good luck to everyone that makes it out today! I’ll be reading your posts at work until Friday and then I’m heading up to Lake Co!


----------



## Cornett (Sep 1, 2018)

I’m sitting out this morning because my redhead “waterproof” gear isn’t very waterproof. Plus I’m tired from goose hunting this weekend, finally brought in my first goose ever calling only to have my buddy take the shot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Up in the stand in Clinton county. Rain has stopped for now hoping to not see anything I can’t resist on a rainy morning but when you take the morning off to hunt you’d better hunt! Who knows how many opportunities I’ll have to get out in the mornings this year


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

It has been while since I have not been in the woods for the opener (or at least the evening of the opener) but I not off of work until Friday. Honestly not ever excited to sit in the rain so I don't feel so bad being here. Good luck to all going out day and be safe!!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Too wet for me this morning. Waiting until afternoon. Good luck to the diehards!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

20 feet Up in Alpena Michigan since 6.15. Beautiful weather. Seem to be just north of all the rain. Good luck all.
<----<<<


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Good luck to all ! Be careful out there in the rain , I’ll be sitting out my first opener in years raining way to hard for me


----------



## TheMAIT (Nov 7, 2005)

Checking in from Jackson County. On and off drizzle last hour....but looks like it’s over and basically missed me. Good luck and be safe!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

30 minutes in and I have seen 6 deer. One being a shooter I didn’t get any pictures of. Glad I didn’t sleep in!!!


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Out in Ottawa county. Opted to sit in my elevated shack due to rain and wind direction. Will call this a observation hunt. 2 years ago I hunted the rain on the opener and a few days later was down and out with pneumonia. Don't want that to happen again. Took weeks to recover from that.


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

I Love Hunting Season!!

Even though I'm still in the camper.

I have to go help my HVAC guy put furnace in at 10 am at my son's house. Was going to hunt a couple hours before but it's been a downpour since 3am and not letting up until noon. I would go out in this stuff if I could stay all day. 

Maybe I will try this afternoon in the scattered stuff if my phone ain't blowing up with work.









Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

My fat ass is in the bed listening to the rain. Worked last night and I gotta work tonight so no opener for me. Good luck guys and be safe.


----------



## U of M Fan (May 8, 2005)

Dang Freepop, will you go out there and shoot him already? LOL


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I decided to wait out the heavy rain in Barry County this morning. Got to the property about 7:15 in light rain and headed to my treestand. Walked up on 6 does/fawns about half way to the stand. It was too dark to tell what they were without binos so I let them go even though they were in bow range. Got settled into my tree at 7:35! Feels good to be back in the stand! Good luck and shoot straight!


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 333747


He looks a little early.


----------



## pikemaster789 (Aug 21, 2008)

Plenty o rain here in Gladwin but she’s tapered off now. One song dog came in and turned around. No deer yet


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in Jackson, so far storm is staying north. Before first light and wind was calm I could hear them in the fields. Wind picked up and now nothing


----------



## Chevyguy28 (Dec 29, 2010)

Raining pretty good in sanilac county, took the day off as a vacation day and sure as hell wasnt just gonna sit at home. Seen a few in the field on the drive in and bumped a couple in the corn. Nothing from the stand yet, tree stand umbrellas for the win today.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

2 does just eating acorns around me for the last 30 minutes. Nice morning in the UP


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

North of the rain for me. 2 came through before daylight, looked to be a doe and fawn. 44 degrees and overcast here, very nice morning to be out.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

stickman1978 said:


> He looks a little early.


No worries his spot light is plenty bright enough to make that shot.


----------



## Jet08 (Aug 21, 2007)

Feels good to be back out enjoying the good lord’s creations on a beautiful morning.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

Was hoping to get out after work but the forecast looks pretty sketchy. My opener might have to be tomorrow. Good luck to everyone who is out.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Out in Isabella county rain slowing down. Nothing yet. Just nice not to be at work.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

stickman1978 said:


> He looks a little early.


Probably stuck around for the 2 min til legal hours! Er... well in zone A anyway


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Wind died back down in Jackson. Hoping it influences some movement.


----------



## Double d's (Apr 23, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 333751


Dammit iceman take the shot! I could take the shot from here!


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Good luck Men, Women, Boys and Girls. I hope we all have a very successful and safe season. Please wear your safety gear and check that your equipment is up to date and not dry rotted. 

I feel blessed to be able to put boots on the ground this season and will be thinking of those who can no longer do so. Shoot straight, I will hit the woods this afternoon after this rain blows through. There is a bachelor group with my name on it


----------



## Bow hunter on a Mission (Oct 15, 2017)

Rain slowed down for the moment probably not going to make it much past 9:30 this morning not much happening anymore. Still glad to be out.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Live from my office. Wishing I was fishing. Thinking of taking some PTO tomorrow to coho fish morning and hunt in the evening. Would have to wrangle a sitter for the afternoon as my wife works until 7:30.

Decisions, decisions, leaning towards saving time for early November instead.

Good luck to those out today.

Nice work subocto!


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

Good luck, stay safe gang. My bow season starts in the pre rut. So, until then I hunt vicariously through the LFTS threads.


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Congrats on being first subocto! Dibs on second!!! No sightings in my neck of the woods on state land. Giving it another hour, then to stand two this afternoon. 
<----<<<


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

Congrats and nice job dropping her in her tracks. I have only done that about 3 times.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jakeo (Sep 14, 2004)

Congrats subocto on the first ..............I will gladly help tracking for some straps!!!!.......LOLOLOLOL


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Lots of rain this morning out in Barry County, didnt make it as long as I wanted to. Saw a doe with two yearlings and a 4pt buck. Heading back out later today.


----------



## drenthp (Jun 5, 2014)

Was just about to get out when a nice little 8 comes milling in it I guess I sit for a touch longer


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Congrats subocto


----------



## Bighunther (Jan 28, 2012)

Been sitting since 630 there's been a lot of activity the last hour. Does and bucks are on their feet. Hunting acorns northern Bay county. Good luck to all that made it out and those of you yet to make it out.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

Live from the airport! Heading to Vegas for work this week. I'm home next week and then leave for an eight day work trip to Ireland. It'll be the last weekend of October or first of November before I hit the woods. I can't complain though, already got an elk in the freezer.  

Good luck out there, be safe and shoot straight!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Are you serious !



zer0 said:


> only heard 2 shots before first light here in Flint
> 
> :rimshot: I'll be here all week folks


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh bummer Stick, at least it's not November 15th, and by the looks of the weather you're not missing much!
Hope you can shake it soon!




stickbow shooter said:


> Woke up at 4:30 saw it was raining, took another shot of nightquil and went back to bed. This evening doesn't look very promising either. Don't need to get sicker. Good luck guys.


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey, a Bronco isn't supposed to Brag!



WMU05 said:


> Live from the airport! Heading to Vegas for work this week. I'm home next week and then leave for an eight day work trip to Ireland. It'll be the last weekend of October or first of November before I hit the woods. I can't complain though, already got an elk in the freezer.
> 
> Good luck out there, be safe and shoot straight!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mattawanhunter (Oct 30, 2011)

Way to go....Yes a big boy might come by and you can use up those tags!

I know many guys who have doubled in one sit!

I can never stay still after I shoot!



subocto said:


> I’m live from the stand on my first tree stand hunt! Loving it. Just shot a doe and I don’t want to get down it so nice up here. This light rain has the deer up in my neck of the woods. Clare co good luck to everyone who got a little wet this morning


----------



## gatorman841 (Mar 4, 2010)

Namrock said:


> Hey man nice shot!


Did I make a good choice sitting it out today or did the rain miss you out there Namrock?


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

On Target said:


> First opening morning I've ever missed. Decided to go to work and save PTO for another day. Guess I'm getting old.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Missing my first one too. Work decided I can't have time off, without much warning. It has me pretty sour to be honest. I was supposed to be in camp to help out the other guys too. Good luck to all and be thankful for the time you get to spend in the woods.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Wish yesterday w as. Opener Sat in rain this morning nothing .Checked camera hope he comes back tonight


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Something screw up


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Rain chased me in. Saw a mama and two babies on the neighbors baitpill, but something spooked them. Rain came back with gusto after that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

About time I buy my tags and shoot my bow.

Glad the season is back, Good luck out there!


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats subocto!


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> About time I buy my tags and shoot my bow.
> 
> Glad the season is back, Good luck out there!


Wait, you have your stands trimmed out? You're one up on me. Oh well, I got a couple of weeks yet.


----------



## monarch slayer (Nov 14, 2015)

Congrats on the doe 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

Dish7 said:


> Wait, you have your stands trimmed out? You're one up on me. Oh well, I got a couple of weeks yet.


Well, yes and no. All our stands a good to go but I decided to hang a new set yesterday just before the rain hit but did it by myself so there is still trimming needed on that stand but it is huntable as is. It is a spot that came to my attention while tracking my nephews doe last weekend.


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

Opening day was not wasted. Spent the morning climbing up and down trees in the yard, playing with climbing sticks and tree saddle.

@Mattawan: Come on man, it's humor! Mix the crime rates of Flint, with a dash of Nov 15th gun opener pre dawn shot count. Presto, LFTS gold


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

gatorman841 said:


> Did I make a good choice sitting it out today or did the rain miss you out there Namrock?


I've been @ work since 5:30. Light on & off drizzle from what I've seen from the shop


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> Woke up at 4:30 saw it was raining, took another shot of nightquil and went back to bed. This evening doesn't look very promising either. Don't need to get sicker. Good luck guys.


What you need is a good shot of Simpson oil, That night quill is shet


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> What you need is a good shot of Simpson oil, That night quill is shet


I need something, this stuff is terrible. Feels like pneumonia. Can't walk far without coughing, gasping for air and sweating profusely. Head is spinning friggen sucks. Least I am not missing anything with this weather.


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> I need something, this stuff is terrible. Feels like pneumonia. Can't walk far without coughing, gasping for air and sweating profusely. Head is spinning friggen sucks. Least I am not missing anything with this weather.


Looks like sparky lives another day


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

jr28schalm said:


> Looks like sparky lives another day


Yep, they are safe from me, but the boy is heading out .


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

zer0 said:


> Opening day was not wasted. Spent the morning climbing up and down trees in the yard, playing with climbing sticks and tree saddle.
> 
> @Mattawan: Come on man, it's humor! Mix the crime rates of Flint, with a dash of Nov 15th gun opener pre dawn shot count. Presto, LFTS gold


What saddle are ya hanging in?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

A big congrats on your deer 

QUOTE="subocto, post: 6897375, member: 5529"]I’m live from the stand on my first tree stand hunt! Loving it. Just shot a doe and I don’t want to get down it so nice up here. This light rain has the deer up in my neck of the woods. Clare co good luck to everyone who got a little wet this morning[/QUOTE]
on your deer


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Pretty quiet morning for me. Saw a doe and little ones about 100 yards out headed back to bed. Sure does feel great to be back in a tree again! Good luck to all and I look forward to the stories, yet to come, this season.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

grabbing a late lunch and headed out in a bit. Major camera activity last week, has crawled to a standstill since. Not shooting one from the couch though!


----------



## zer0 (Nov 15, 2012)

@thill Not a production model saddle, just a home brew DIY. Today was all about getting an aider setup for my sticks, with hope of reaching above 15' on 2 full length sticks.


----------



## Sewey (Jan 10, 2017)

Debating on going out tonight, no rain down here in the SW corner yet, suppose to come tonight around 8pm.

I sure hope the extended forecast is wrong, there isn't a day without a chance of rain under 40% until the 15th. 

Good luck all, and congrats on the doe taken this morning!


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

Radar doesn't look very good. Looks like an all day soaker here in Lapeer co.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Back out for the afternoon in a different spot...already had a doe walk by.looking for this guy...


----------



## Cornett (Sep 1, 2018)

No hunters out here but me, they did leave some bait piles though.... found them “hidden” while I was walking out to my spot.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Doe and a spike grazed thru my clearing...c'mon Mr 8


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

A hen, another hunter who setup 30yards from me and has no idea I’m here, and a basket 5pt. Interesting public land sit so far.

To be fair I would have never known the other guy was there had he not clanged his climbing stick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bucksrus (Oct 9, 2006)

Wow did I miss this feeling! Well except for the mosquitoes. Darn ground blind!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Bucman said:


> You said it was an observation stand :lol:


True, but u never know


----------



## Slats (Sep 21, 2015)

Feels great to be back out! Kent county.


----------



## Spartan Surplus (Nov 2, 2016)

Back at it in Barry County. Turned into a nice night.


----------



## geo5 (Dec 28, 2010)

bigbucks160 said:


> gotta love the 1st hunt. Just realized I didn’t put my trigger on my wrist. What else.....


Been having that dream for about a month now. Was the first thing I grabbed getting ready this afternoon!


----------



## Crappietime (Jan 1, 2014)

Ground blind set public land... we will see how it goes. Looking to kill a big one... or a little one that works too. Good luck everyone


----------



## noshow (Sep 24, 2010)

Chevyguy28 said:


> Called it quits at 10, walking out ran into two does. Back on the two track by 3 and wouldn’t you know it, at the very edge of the two track stood a 6pt unphased by my trucks presence. Pulled cards after the morning sit, had several dandy 8s,9s and a 10 in late August to early September. Nothing since...


Habitat shift. Bummer!


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Back at it in St. Clair County goodluck to all shoot straight >------->


----------



## bowhunterbarry (Sep 18, 2018)

Hunting my new place in Genesee Co. Rained out this morning. Excited to see what’s here.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Wandering arrows (Dec 20, 2009)

Out in Ottawa with my son working on a little redemption from the youth hunt


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Waiting on the ground.1st time in several years not in a tree.


----------



## Norman Kaster (Mar 6, 2017)

mrwhitetails101 said:


> Back at it in St. Clair County goodluck to all shoot straight >------->


Turkeys are there only thing moving in goodells... Just saying LoL


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

d_rek said:


> A hen, another hunter who setup 30yards from me and has no idea I’m here, and a basket 5pt. Interesting public land sit so far.
> 
> To be fair I would have never known the other guy was there had he not clanged his climbing stick.
> 
> ...


Who knows maybe he was there first, unless you heard him clanging while setting up. Give a few grunts and see what he does. After the hunt make enough noise coming down so he does know you are there, then he may not come back. Otherwise the 2 of you may be hunting that same spot many times together

Sent from my SM-G960U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## mrwhitetails101 (Oct 15, 2011)

Norman Kaster said:


> Turkeys are there only thing moving in goodells... Just saying LoL


I second that lol I just west of goddlles you ? 

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wolvron (Apr 17, 2008)

In a tree in Eaton county. 17 turkeys so far. I’m thinking that I need to take up turkey hunting.


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

West side of blind and east side


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I haven't set in this stand in 4 years. It feels good, the wind is right and I know they are feeding here.


----------



## Norman Kaster (Mar 6, 2017)

Lol right on, I'm East about 3 min from the party store.


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Out in Ottawa county with my youngest daughter. Left my bow home and took the xbow for her. Wind is good for this pop up blind.


----------



## Cmonster (Aug 15, 2017)

Nice job magic man!!!


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Magic Man said:


> View attachment 333833
> 10 pt down


Awesome! Definitely had the magic today!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)

Congrats MM on a nice buck, I've seen a few 1.5 bucks so far this evening, but nothing bigger and nothing real close yet.


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Magic Man said:


> View attachment 333833
> 10 pt down


Great shot, congrats 2 you M&M!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I've seen nothing so far here in Van Buren. That's ok, just glad to be in a tree again!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Nuthin! Storms moving in. Signing out...
<----<<<


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Crappietime said:


> Here i sit on the ground on this public land which is challenging enough already... but as I scroll through the Michigan sportsman forums I get busted by a deer... phone down. Pay attention.


How many deer have been saved by the phone, lol.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Magic Man said:


> View attachment 333833
> 10 pt down


Congrats MM! Fantastic buck


----------



## mrcheese (Dec 1, 2017)

4 Turkey several squirrels in Saginaw 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

Down pour in Remus, blah.


----------



## ShakingArrow (Oct 30, 2017)

Nice buck magic man


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Way to go Magic. Nice shot! Congrats
<----<<<


----------



## Cornett (Sep 1, 2018)

Got some buck sized squirrels making noise in Oakland county


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in Jackson. No deer. Neighbor a few over decided right now is the perfect time to target practice.... guess I'll have to look up legalities of his "range" being directly down the powerlines.


----------



## Wasman2. (Jan 13, 2018)

In the Bale blind


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Congrats MM


----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

Congrats Magic Man!


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Hunting for the first time a new private 40 acres I landed over by swiss valley ski resort
A lot of public land around here so we will see. Good luck guys shoot straight this season.


----------



## bowhunterbarry (Sep 18, 2018)

Just saw the first buck on my new property. A 6pt walking the creek 20 yards in front of me. Came out of the creek 50 yards to my left and started sparring with another buck I didn’t get a good look at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## BucksandDucks (May 25, 2010)

This little idiot is running around full speed scaring the crap out of everything









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Cornett (Sep 1, 2018)

A


BucksandDucks said:


> This little idiot is running around full speed scaring the crap out of everything
> View attachment 333846
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


It looks delicious... so young and tender lol


----------



## Fisherman6 (Sep 1, 2009)

Sitting tonight out, East wind and raining here in NW Lower. It would be different game plan if it was 3-4 weeks from now. Still a lot of time to kill the deer I have on camera. Good luck everyone and shoot straight.


----------



## cjw241964 (Sep 24, 2009)

Nothing moving in cash but still time


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Pouring rain and 46 near the Straits. I do not regret my decision to take a bye today. 

Good luck and shoot straight.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)




----------



## LuckyBucks (Dec 6, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 333848


That dude is really teasing you


----------



## zstwins (Oct 18, 2004)

sniper said:


> Left Livonia at 1230 it was pouring and 55 degrees...In my tree in Hillsdale it's sunny, humid and 68...Pure Michigan!
> 2 does so far across the beans...
> Good luck all..
> 
> Sent from my LG-H871 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


At 6pm it was 49 at my house in Beverly Hills and sunny and 72 at the farm in Camden 
Pure Michigan weather there 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Sam22 (Jan 22, 2003)

I am pleasantly surprised. This little goober hung around a while, got within 5 feet.

My friend 120 yards a way just arrowed a buck! Says it's nice! Excited to get down and help track.

What an excellent night!









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

LuckyBucks said:


> That dude is really teasing you


Haven't made my mind up 100%

Not an East wind spot


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

BucksandDucks said:


> This little idiot is running around full speed scaring the crap out of everything
> View attachment 333846
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Is his name Brett.......

Congrats to everyone who was successful today, and to those that made it out for a hunt.


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

FREEPOP said:


> View attachment 333848


My Spartan must be broken because I didn't get any buck pics today!


----------



## pike man (Feb 21, 2006)

Congrats MM !


----------



## Old lund (Apr 20, 2016)

Nice buck mm congrats


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Trap Star said:


> Hunting for the first time a new private 40 acres I landed over by swiss valley ski resort
> A lot of public land around here so we will see. Good luck guys shoot straight this season.


You're in a good area over there, hope you see the big one!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Just got in from public land sit #1 for the year. 

Other hunter left before I had a chance to get his attention. Basket 5pt got a pass. 





















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Eyecon (May 26, 2012)

I had a fun opener and I am showing some maturity....I saw 6 does and a spike in genesee county and I didn’t kill anything


----------



## BUCK/PIKE (Oct 24, 2011)

Congrats magic man


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Nothing today. Fogg rolled in heavy at prime time.


----------



## Trap Star (Jan 15, 2015)

Congrats on the successful harvesters today. I just had one big doe at about 70 yrds and I'm only good up to 69 yds with my compound . Man it felt good to be in a tree.... count your hunts (blessings) and appreciate every second of it; going afield will come to an end for all of us.


----------

